# Ag Mexican Style Recipe



## breakbeer (13/11/12)

I really have tried searching for this, but I can only find kit recipes. I tried searching the Recipe DB but wasn't having much luck

Can anyone direct me to a good Mexican style all grain recipe? It's the only style of beer swmbo likes & is also the boss' fave, so I'd win a few points if I brewed a batch. If there's a lime infused version that might win me extra points


----------



## bum (13/11/12)

Should be lots of good info in this thread: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=48960 Haven't brewed the style myself so can't vouch for the info personally.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/11/12)

Here is a good thread it also refers to another good thread as well.



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry966411


Cheers


----------



## nathan_madness (13/11/12)

I brewed this Cerveza a couple of weeks ago. It has just gone in to the lager fridge today. I tasted a little sample of it and wow it is smashing. It will be ready in 30 days so I will keep you posted.

25L Batch

3450g Premium Pilsner
1160g Maize Flaked
460g Vienna Malt
110g Acidulated Malt
13.5g Northern Brewer 15% @ 60min
7.4g Czech Saaz 6% @ 30min
4g Czech Saaz 6% @ 10min
10g Nutrient
22g S-189


Mash in @ 35deg rising to 42deg with a 15min rest
Rise to 56deg rest 30min
Rise 62deg rest 120min
Rise 76deg rest 10min rinse with 80deg water

SG1.060

Got a bit out of control on the SG my efficiency went from a average of 78% to 94.2% for this cerveza. So just watch out.


----------



## breakbeer (13/11/12)

Cheers guys, looks like I might have to research using rice &/or polenta for this one


nathan, I already have most of those ingredients but all those steps in the mash would be a bit much for this n00b


----------



## nathan_madness (13/11/12)

breakbeer said:


> Cheers guys, looks like I might have to research using rice &/or polenta for this one
> 
> 
> nathan, I already have most of those ingredients but all those steps in the mash would be a bit much for this n00b




Just remember if you are using rice or polenta you have to cook it thoroughly first before adding it to your mash. It is easier to use flaked rice or maize that you can just chuck straight into your mash.


----------



## PeteQ (13/11/12)

I currently have Zwickel's Corona clone on tap at the moment http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=7433

I brewed it for SWMBO and because I could easily do the long stepped mash schedule. I'm definitely not a fan but the boss loves it...


----------



## breakbeer (17/11/12)

nathan_madness said:


> Just remember if you are using rice or polenta you have to cook it thoroughly first before adding it to your mash. It is easier to use flaked rice or maize that you can just chuck straight into your mash.



Thanksfor the heads up, think I'll go with flaked rice


----------



## breakbeer (8/12/12)

OK so, this is what I've come up with, based on Ross' recommendations of 55% Pils, 25% Corn & 20% Rice

20L into FV
Single step BIAB in a 70L recirculating system
2.2kg Pils Malt (55%)
1kg Flaked Maize (25%)
0.8kg Flaked Rice (20%)
Galena Hops 12.5% AA, still working this out

31L strike water heated to 66 degrees, dump the bag in & stir like buggery & keep @ 64 degrees for 75 mins

Boil for 60mins.

Here's where I'm stuck. I've got some Galena hops which were recommended for this style but I've got no idea how many & at what times to add them

I'll be brewing this tomorrow, so any advice would be awesome


----------



## Nick JD (8/12/12)

Corona is well under 20 IBUs, and apparently (like all the American Lagers) uses isohops _made _from Galena. It has zero hop flavour or aroma. The lime wedge is there to stop you thinking you just bought sodawater.

Aim for about 15-20 IBUs ... I'd go with 15 @ 60 minutes.

Download Brewmate if you are having issues with calculating recipes specifics.

And a quick pointer: read up on a thingo called "diastatic power". You're relying on only 55% of your grain bill to have enough enzymes to convert the other 45% of starches into sugaz. That's a BIG ASK! 

While Ross has given you _the_ recipe for Corona, he's asking a lot of your skills to completely convert all those non-malted grains. Personally, I'd lower the unmalted stuff in the grain bill to under 30%, even 20% or you might end up with very cloudy, weak beer.

I'm assuming from your IBU troubles that you are not familiar with cereal mashing and adjunct use in general. Forgive me if you are.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> The lime wedge is there to stop you thinking you just bought sodawater.




And here I was thinking the Mexicans used it to keep the flies out of their *cough* beer.


----------



## labels (8/12/12)

I've got to back up Nick on this one 100%.

I'm a pretty experienced lager brewer and if you're a bit short on experience with lagers, you really are starting at the wrong end of the wedge.

It's not just a recipe thing either. Other than you're pushing the adjuncts to a threshold limit, the procedure from start to finish has to be extremely accurately controlled from one end to the other to end up with the ultra-clean lager profile you are looking for.

I know from my own experience it can be done, and done very easily but, I have quite a number of years experience behind me and the learning curve to get there was around five years, it does not come overnight or with one brew. Naturally, I am more than willing to help anybody with lagers to shorten that curve as much as possible as other lager brewers on here would as well.

-=Steve=-


----------



## breakbeer (9/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> I'm assuming from your IBU troubles that you are not familiar with cereal mashing and adjunct use in general. Forgive me if you are.



your assumptions are correct


stuff it, I'm just gonna have a go at it & I'll report back on my success. Gotta learn somehow


----------



## breakbeer (10/12/12)

Brew seemed to go pretty well, for some reason it was so much easier to keep the mash at temp than previous brews I've done. Think I'm just getting used to my rig. Was within .5 of a degree for the whole 75 mins!

Started with 32L, had 29.5L pre boil @ 1.036, 23L post boil @ 1.047 and finished up with 18L into the fermenter

Fermenting at 10 degrees with Saflager S23, which is what I had in the fridge


----------



## breakbeer (19/12/12)

So, the kittens in my airlock have been silent so I was a bit worried there was no fermentation happening. Got the hydro' out & it gave me a reading of 1.027 after 8 days @ 12 degrees, so something is happening!


----------



## mfeighan (19/12/12)

s23 takes a fair while longer than 8 days, how many packets did you pitch


----------



## breakbeer (19/12/12)

I'm not saying it's ready, just that it's dropping

Pitched one pack, as suggested, into 18L


----------



## mikec (19/12/12)

I think you'd need two packs to ferment at 10 degrees.


----------



## breakbeer (21/1/13)

It finished carbing up on Saturday so I poured one each for swmbo & I, it taste very much like the real thing & she's bloody stoked!

Thought about adding colouring to it coz it looks a bit like watered down urine, but couldn't be bothered


----------



## yum beer (21/1/13)

So what was the final recipe,


----------



## brad81 (8/2/13)

yum beer said:


> So what was the final recipe,


I'm interested too please.


----------



## breakbeer (8/2/13)

18L into FV

Single step BIAB in a 70L recirculating system

2.2kg Pils Malt (55%)

1kg Flaked Maize (25%)

0.8kg Flaked Rice (20%)

Galena Hops 12.5% AA, 20g @ 60mins

31L strike water heated to 66 degrees, dump the bag in & stir like buggery & keep @ 64 degrees for 75 mins

Boil for 60mins.

OG 1.047, forgot to write down the FG

I'd advise to add some colouring to it

swmbo bloody LOVED it


----------



## philmud (14/2/13)

breakbeer said:


> Thought about adding colouring to it coz it looks a bit like watered down urine, but couldn't be bothered


Corona looks like that anyway - I'm also interested in the final recipe - bit late for this summer, but I do love me a Cerveza when it's hot!


----------

